# Kaufberatung für neue Spiele



## Frosdedje (26. Dezember 2012)

*Kaufberatung für neue Spiele*

In den nächsten Tagen plane ich, ein paar neue PC-Spiele - und zwar etwa 2-3 Spiele - zu kaufen, die aktuell sind und/oder etwa einige Jahre alt sind.

Bei der Genre der Spiele bin ich relativ offen - ich bevorzuge dabei Rollenspiele, Strategie und auch Wirtschaftssumlationen, die in Richtung 
Aufbau von Industrie, ÖPNV etc hingehen -, aber Ego-Shooter und Onlinespiele stehen mir nicht so.
Beim Thema Kopierschutz ist es so, dass auch inzwischen der Plattform Steam offen stehe, aber auch nur dieser (andere Plattformen zur Zeit aber nicht.)

Welche Empfehlungen gibt es hier dabei?


----------



## Research (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für neue Spiele*

PC-Daten?


----------



## TempestX1 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für neue Spiele*

Die Sims 3 gibts grad im Steamsale + ein Addon für 18,69€ oder ohne Addon für 15,29 € (statt 39,99 € im Retail oder im überteuerten Steam für 44,99 €)


----------



## Research (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für neue Spiele*

Ganz aus dem Bauch kannst du mal Civ5 probieren. Teil 4 fand ich im Vollausbau + Mods besser.
Supreme Commander.
Titan Quest.


----------



## tanes2012 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für neue Spiele*

Heroes of might and magic 6 ist ja auch interessant meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Frosdedje (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für neue Spiele*

Mal sehen.

Ich habe hier mal schon einge Spiele augesucht, die ich mehr näher ansehen könnte:
- The Elde Scrolls 5: Skyrim (bin aber nicht sicher ob ich es jetzt kaufen soll oder dann, wenn eine GOTY-Version mit allen Addons und DLCs rauskommt)
- Sleeping Dogs
- Shogun 2: Total War
- Tropico 4
- Mafia 2 		

Aber ich würde mich über mehr Empfehlungen freuen.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für neue Spiele*

Spiel des Jahres.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rollenspiele-und-adventures/241717-sammelthread-dark-souls.html


----------



## turbosnake (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für neue Spiele*

Und schlampigster Port des Jahres.


----------



## Veriquitas (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für neue Spiele*

Mit dem Ds Fix stelllt die Portierung aber kein Problem da. Wenn es rein um das Spiel geht ist das ein Pflichtkauf.


----------



## Rolk (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für neue Spiele*

Hast du schon Fallout 3 oder Fallout New Vegas? Die Spiele gibts ständig sehr günstig in Steam Deals als Goty Edition und sollten die Wartezeit zur Skyrim Goty Edition überbrücken können. 
Skyrim kann man natürlich auch so schon kaufen. Bei den etlichen Spielstunden lohnt sich auch Vollpreis. 

Bei Strategietiteln würde ich mal Panzercorps und XCom Enemy Unknown in den Ring werfen. Für Aufbaustrategie Anno 1404 Venedig.


----------



## Veriquitas (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für neue Spiele*

Bei Fallout 3 aber dann bitte die uncut Version .


----------



## Rolk (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für neue Spiele*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Bei Fallout 3 aber dann bitte die uncut Version .


 
Mich haben die rumfliegenden Körperteile irgendwann genervt.


----------

